# amoladora



## Josesita

Field and topic:
I think it is refered to machinery or mechanical tools
---------------------

Sample sentence:
the word is mentioned among other words. such as drills, soldering machines, etc.


----------



## gary.cook

But is it an adjective? Because un amolador is a knife-grinder...


----------



## Josesita

no, it is not an adjective, it is a noun. In fact it is a tool and I think it could be called amolador or amoladora (depending on the country)
thanks for your quick response


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Josesita... y bienvenida al foro.

El Diccionario Técnico Limusa indica:
amoladora = *grinder; sharpener*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## karlos

disculpa que me meta, estaba por hay y vi el tema... amolar es un termino popular mejicano que significa,moler, especificamente se usa en cocina... entonces la traducion al ingles sea a partir de dicha palabra


----------



## karlos

supongo que el favor es completo, moler: grind, charpener


----------



## lauranazario

karlos said:
			
		

> disculpa que me meta, estaba por hay y vi el tema... amolar es un termino popular mejicano que significa,moler, especificamente se usa en cocina... entonces la traducion al ingles sea a partir de dicha palabra


Bueno, pues como este es un foro de terminología especializada, asumimos que Josesita buscaba el equivalente para una herramienta industrial. Si se tratara del nombre informal de un implemento de cocina, pues sería otra cosa...

*Josesita*, por favor clarifícanos para brindarte la traducción correcta en el contexto indicado. Es más, escríbenos la oración completa donde encontraste el término para poner punto final a las dudas.   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Josesita

Ok, to make it clear, I was not talking about anything that is used in a kitchen, and yes I was looking for a technical word to describe a tool, that is used in workshops, it's similar to a drill. It comes with different accessories that will determine the function.
I searched more in this website and I found it. (I wanted to put the link here by using the INSERT LINK Tool, and just couldn't put it). I found it when I typed the word MACHINE.
It shows GRINDING MACHINE for AMOLADORA.
I'm so sorry I have bothered you all when the word was already translated, I'm just new here and still don't know how to look for words.
Thank you again.
Josesita


----------



## karlos

claro,lo que buscas es una maquina de moler ( carne ) o moledora, eso si es un termino que " a technical word to describe a tool, that is used in workshops, it's similar to a drill"

dicha maquina se utiliza en la cocina, pero tambien hay moledoras en la construccion,industria de hierro, etc. espero que te sirva... saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## agromusica

Hola, sólo para añadir algo, si una "amoladora" es una "máquina de moler" no podria tratrse de un "molino" si se trata de ciertos productos como harina de trigo o de maiz; 
o de una "trituradora" si se trata de carne, fruta ??

me imagino que estos nombres cambiaran mucho segun el lugar.


----------



## datano

Hola a todos,
Solo para que quede claro el asunto: una amoladora es una herramienta que puede ser eléctrica o neumática y que tiene un pequeño motor que transmite el torque a algún elemento de desgaste. Es fácil de encontrarlas en la web, solo búsquenlo como "grinder" en inglés o "amoladora" en castellano y agreguen la marca BOSCH o METABO, y encontrarán lo que estaba preguntando Josesita.
Espero ésto ayude a aclarar el concepto.
Slds desde Perú.
DATANO


----------



## MineritoDanny

En realodad si es amoladora portatil ya sea con cable o con baterias recargables es *disk grinder* o como ya lo dijeron *angle grinder *si es la que esta en una meza. ; )


----------



## agromusica

karlos said:


> disculpa que me meta, estaba por hay y vi el tema... amolar es un termino popular mejicano que significa,moler, especificamente se usa en cocina... entonces la traducion al ingles sea a partir de dicha palabra


 
Lo siento Karlos, amolar en méxico no significa moler. 

"amolar" es una expresión coloquial que tiene varios significados.
-sufrir las consecuencias (negativas) de una acción, en palabras más soeces: joderse.
en este sentido hay una canción popular que dice: 
Ya se casó
Ya se amoló
Ya sus hijitos se hicieron popó

- para un aparato, herramienta: "averiarse" : e.g. "se me amoló el coche"

esta palabra se utilizaba mucho en programa infantil el Chavo del Ocho, porbablemente de allí la hayan escuchado, 

saludos


----------



## ciaracarruthers

The allmighty wikipedia calls it a grinding machine, or a grinder http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grinding_machine


----------

